# Who is the Manufacturer?



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I know it’s a long shot. This photo is from 2014, I can’t find anything more than that.

Anyone have an educated guess as to the manufacturer?

I’d call this a moiré, right?


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

I only know this one!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

OMG! OMG! Are you proposing?!!!:wink:


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Sorry, no I've already got a ball and chain!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Womp womp



Edit- I just got the joke, durp a durp


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)




----------

